# Artsy



## Empryrean (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm kinda reluctant from making another somewhat useless thread so i'll just update this one with drawings and such, you guys can give me pointers on what to do and how to do it(that'd be much appreciated )

8/29/09





9/6/09




11/14/09




11/18/09




12/25/09 *Merry Christmas!*




1/1/10




7/14/10 (at like 3 in the morning) Taiga!


----------



## Zahs (Aug 2, 2009)

abode photoshop.... a scanner would help aswell... so you can scan your sketches in and the edit etc etc etc, photoshop is the program to use. although takes a while to learn everything and all the tricks. i still haven't learnt it all... but maybe thats a good thing.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Corel Painter... IMO it does a better job than Photoshop for drawing/sketching.

Photoshop is better for coloring, and editing stuff though.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 4, 2009)

I believe Adobe Illustrator would be better for sketches and drawing, etc. Not sure, as I haven't used it for such things. I always see "Illustrations" done with the program though.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Aug 4, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> I believe Adobe Illustrator would be better for sketches and drawing, etc. Not sure, as I haven't used it for such things. I always see "Illustrations" done with the program though.



I respectfully disagree  

I was skeptical of Corel Painter when I first tried it out. My only experience with Corel had been WordPerfect and CorelDRAW! which both suck.

But Corel Painter is awesome. Corel bought it from another company (I can't remember what one). The design behind it is awesome. It's the most realistic sketching/drawing program I've tried.

There's no other program to my knowledge that lets you rotate the canvas real time like you would a real piece of paper 

There's nothing else I will ever use for doing art digitally.


To the OP: why not give it a try? You can download a trial version of Corel Painter/Painter Essentials, and also Photoshop, try it out, see what you like


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 4, 2009)

22km Tombstone said:


> I respectfully disagree
> 
> I was skeptical of Corel Painter when I first tried it out. My only experience with Corel had been WordPerfect and CorelDRAW! which both suck.
> 
> ...



Does it create what you draw in a vector based format?

I maybe used Corel Draw once a long long time ago. I don't do any art drawing type stuff, so I am not a good reference point with this. If I sketch anything, its usually an idea for what I create in photoshop or something. I use Illustrator for logos and print pieces that need to be in a Vector format, that is about it. I am a purely digital based graphic designer.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Aug 4, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Does it create what you draw in a vector based format?
> 
> I maybe used Corel Draw once a long long time ago. I don't do any art drawing type stuff, so I am not a good reference point with this. If I sketch anything, its usually an idea for what I create in photoshop or something. I use Illustrator for logos and print pieces that need to be in a Vector format, that is about it. I am a purely digital based graphic designer.



I don't believe it creates vector drawings (I agree, if you're doing stuff for printing/graphic design, Illustrator is the win). However, if we're just talking about doing sketches, artsy drawings, then (at least for me) Painter is the way to go.

Its media (brushes, paint, ink) and paper (different types & grains of paper, canvas, etc) are way more realistic for doing digital drawings & paintings than Illustrator or Photoshop. Especially when you can rotate the page in real time 

But yeah, if you're doing graphic design work - Illustrator (or other vector based imaging program) is better


----------



## Pauly (Aug 4, 2009)

Corel Painter is used throughout the concept art/visualisation industry, usually in conjunction with Photoshop.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 5, 2009)

Gotcha. Sounds cool. I would probably draw more if I had something like that and a tablet of sorts. I am just not much for pen and paper, or other "real" mediums anymore.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 6, 2009)

So Corel Painter it is! Thanks guys


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Aug 6, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> So Corel Painter it is! Thanks guys



Cool Yeah I really recommend it. BUT, that's just me... maybe you won't like it!

Download the trial and let me know what you think.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 6, 2009)

22km Tombstone said:


> I'm a big fan of Corel Painter... IMO it does a better job than Photoshop for drawing/sketching.
> 
> Photoshop is better for coloring, and editing stuff though.



This. Corel painter is _made_ for using tablets with. Phenominal effects, and amazing 'realism' and control of what you're doing. Photoshop is too much of a 'precision' program to use a tablet, i find. More for photo manipulationand layering than anything else 



DarkKnight369 said:


> I believe Adobe Illustrator would be better for sketches and drawing, etc. Not sure, as I haven't used it for such things. I always see "Illustrations" done with the program though.



Nah not with a tablet. Again, because it's still a 'design' program, it's really about precision, which is really hard to do well with a tablet. Fantastic program, and so far as vector based graphics goes, i like it better than anything i've yet tried, but no good with tablets in my experience.


I think you'll like Painter  It's a really _fun_ program to use as much as anything, and if you have access to Photoshop as well, some of the colours and effects you can create with the 2 programs are just amazing.


----------



## arktan (Aug 7, 2009)

I always recommend PAINT.NET

It's an awesome piece of freeware

www.paint.net

*

*


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 7, 2009)

Both Painter and Photoshop are great programs to use. Painter does have more options like brush types and different simulated paints (oils watercolors etc.) But also has a steeper learning curve IMO. 

I personally am more comfortable with Photoshop. I felt like I was pushing fingerpaints around making mud when I tried Painter because I wasn't used to it's feel and didn't know what to expect with each brush and how it would react. 

I'm pretty sure each has a trial or demo so check them both out and see what feels right for you. 

I use Photoshop at work and at home with a Wacom 21" Cintiq to do digital character concept paintings and texture work for video games.

Cintiq- Cintiq 21UX Product Overview


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 7, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> Cintiq- Cintiq 21UX Product Overview





That's insanely awesome...


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah their pretty cool . You can draw right on the screen so it feels abit more natural then just drawing on the table top tablet versions. Also the whole unit rotates on the stand so you can turn it to make certain angles and brush strokes easier to do. Nice big screen and buttons on the sides you can assign to certain functions. ( zoom, switch tools etc.)

The downside- their kinda pricey and if you have it upright on a table or what not your arm may get tired versus a lower sitting tablet. But then again you can take it off the stand and put it in your lap and draw. ( although it's got some weight and will warm your crotch abit, hahaha)


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 8, 2009)

I actually had one of the Wacom Intuos 3 ones, just a4, and yeah i found it a tad awkward. TBH the thing that was most awkward was when the actual software was installed, and the tablet *was* the screen, so wherever you were on the tablet, that's where you were on the screen... it makes sense logically, but it annoyed the shit out of me to use 

These ones though, cos you're looking directly at the picture, would be amazing


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 30, 2009)

it's so difficult doing this stuffs
But I'm trying my best to make something, tell me what you guys think!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks kickass dude  That's the kind of style i end up drawing when i do stuff with pen, but more scratchy. Looking great tho  Now refine, and keep going!


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 31, 2009)

^thank you for your input man! it means a lot to me
after an hour passed and no one had anything to say about it I was kinda like


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2009)

It definitely needs a touch of refining, though you can see a style of drawing/whatever coming through as well. Once you get more practice, you'll be fucking insanely awesome


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 7, 2009)

Backgrounds, my worse enemy. How do you guys go about approaching those?


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 1, 2010)

I forgot to add this, also; happy new years everyone; I should make a picture for that too





and another, I should learn how to make _real_ art


----------



## sami (Jan 19, 2010)

Empryrean said:


> Backgrounds, my worse enemy. How do you guys go about approaching those?



this one rules (naturally )


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 15, 2010)

AISAKA TAIGA!
tips on drawing hands and feet would be wonderful


----------

